# painting stone walls



## farmer

any one know a good way to paint a stone wall. a how to would be great.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could you clarify - are you talking about painting a wall made of stone or painting a wall to look like stone?


----------



## DeadSpider

If you are looking to paint a faux stone maybe these will help:

Johnny's stone technique http://www.johnnyspage.com/StretchSkullHowto.htm

Here's a few others...

http://www.trompe-l-oeil-art.com/faux/faux-stone.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=oF5OMDIYmj8C&pg=PA216&lpg=PA216&dq=painting+faux+stone&source=web&ots=rZp68LTnS2&sig=wr0cBcztK0GL_t6NmOcUMJ04UOs#PPA216,M1

http://www.ehow.com/how_2170465_faux-stone-wall-effect.html

try typing faux stone etc. into youtube, all sorts of tutorials come up.

Or are you thinking of doing a more 3d type wall? 
One using insulation foam board?
We have lots of members that should be able to give some input on that.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Here's a sample of a faux stone wall I created back in 1993...here's a link to the information. Fairly easy technique...just time consuming.

http://stolloween.blogspot.com/2008/08/stonewalled.html

Here's a close-up of the paint job


----------



## pyro

wow stolloween nice


----------



## DeadSpider

OOOO its very nice!!


----------



## heresjohnny

Wow, that is nice!


----------



## Cassie7

Farmer, do you have any pics taken during the process? I'd love to see.


----------



## Revenant

Hey Farmer, I think if you want a stone look, Stolloween's method would be the way to go!

Holy cow. That looks so real, like a photo of real stone. Stoll, I thought you were an uber-wizard with papier mache, but dayum... is there anything you _can't_ do?


----------



## davpolitics

*Question!*

Is there any way to do this on an interior wall? It says to do it flat on the ground, but I would prefer to just paint it right onto the existing wall rather than paneling. Also, for latex paint would you go with flat or semi-gloss? It's for my son's room. Thanks for any help!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

davpolitics said:


> Is there any way to do this on an interior wall? It says to do it flat on the ground, but I would prefer to just paint it right onto the existing wall rather than paneling. Also, for latex paint would you go with flat or semi-gloss? It's for my son's room. Thanks for any help!


The technique can be done with existing walls, the main reason I suggested working with the "canvas" flat on the ground was to prevent the speckles from the spray bottles from running.

Maybe use a brush and thicker paint to create the speckles/granite texture...dip the end of a paintbrush or toothbrush in paint and run the tip of your finger over the bristles to splatter the paint on the wall. A little more time consuming than the spray bottle technique but it should work. Experiment.

I would recommend flat latex paint for this process.


----------



## fontgeek

Instead of using your finger to "fan" the bristles, try using a hair comb to fan them, this helps avoid losing so much paint from the brush, and helps guarantee that you will have a more consistent spray. Do multiple coats using different colors or shades, this will give the stone a much more realistic texture, and give you more opportunity to change the colors and textures. Really handy if you are using mis-mix paints from the paint stores.

If you have an airbrush or HVLP spray gun, try using a thicker paint and a low pressure setting, this will make the brush or gun spit and splatter the paint rather than doing it's normal smooth atomization. You can come back using a transparent white or dark gray to add shadows and highlights.

Adding seams, joints and grout or fitting lines with darker colors and shadows will help promote the illusion of a more three dimensional surface.

Adding veins, cracks and fissures will also help the look, just make sure that they run consistently with the grain or texture of the stone, if it has any.


----------

